

The Deletion Review page for Nemerle - redthrowaway
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Deletion_review/Log/2011_February_14#Nemerle

======
redthrowaway
A note here: Please keep it classy, and focus on sources and _why_ Nemerle is
notable. I'm not going to cross-post this on reddit, given the poor behaviour
that resulted from the initial post, but I think there's a good opportunity
here to rectify a wrong, and I'm sure some HNers would like the chance to help
do so.

------
chalst
The whole of the deleted article read "Nemerle a statically-typed, high-level
programming language targeting the .NET platform. It has Lisp-like
metaprogramming capabilities."

~~~
redthrowaway
No it didn't.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:S2-nrKf...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:S2-nrKf5u7AJ:en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nemerle+nemerle&cd=5&hl=en&ct=clnk&source=www.google.com)

~~~
chalst
Funny. I cut and paste that text from Google's cache when I posted the parent
post. I note that the article has been recreated and deleted twice since the
original deletion.

~~~
redthrowaway
I wouldn't be surprised if the AfD nomination spurred some people to add more
info to the article, and Google's cache was updated after that but before it
was deleted.

